# What to do with London Broil



## PA Baker (Feb 22, 2005)

As you know, I'm not very experienced with cooking red meat, but my store has London Broil on sale this week--buy one get one free.  Seems like a great deal so I think I'll pick some up.  I'd love some ideas and recipes for it though--I have no clue what to make with it!


----------



## Raine (Feb 22, 2005)

We marinade ours in italian dressings and cook it on the grill.


----------



## GB (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is what I have been doing with mine and they have been coming out great.

Rub the meat down with some Whatsthishere sauce and season with salt and pepper (both sides). Broil for 6-8 minutes on each side.

Take a shallot or two and mince fine. Cook over med heat with some butter (1-2 tablespoons worth) for a few minutes. Wisk in a couple of tablespoons of flour and cook for another minute or two. Add 2 cups beef stock and cook until a nice gravy like consistency. Add 1/4 cup of steak sauce.

One the meat is done, pull it out of the broiler and let it rest for 10 minutes. Slice very thin at an angle against the grain. Pour the gravy over and enjoy!


----------



## Raine (Feb 22, 2005)

Grilled London Broil
1 (1 1/2-pound) flank steak
1/3 cup vinegar
1/3 cup vegetable oil
3 tablespoons brown sugar
3 tablespoons soy sauce
2 medium onions, sliced
2 cloves garlic, crushed

Place steak in shallow glass dish. Scatter onions on top and underneath steak. Mix remaining ingredients; pour over steak. Cover dish with plastic wrap and refrigerate at least eight hours, but preferably overnight, turning steak occasionally.

Remove steak from marinade. Grill steak on barbecue grill or under broiler until preferred doneness is reached. At the same time, heat up marinade with onions, letting it simmer until onions are semi-soft.

To serve: Cut meat diagonally across the grain into very thin slices; serve with onions and marinade.

Serves 4.

NOTE: This marinade is also excellent using chicken or thick pork chops instead of the flank steak. Discard unused marinade.


----------



## Raine (Feb 22, 2005)

Grilled London Broil
1 (1 1/2-pound) flank steak
1/3 cup vinegar
1/3 cup vegetable oil
3 tablespoons brown sugar
3 tablespoons soy sauce
2 medium onions, sliced
2 cloves garlic, crushed

Place steak in shallow glass dish. Scatter onions on top and underneath steak. Mix remaining ingredients; pour over steak. Cover dish with plastic wrap and refrigerate at least eight hours, but preferably overnight, turning steak occasionally.

Remove steak from marinade. Grill steak on barbecue grill or under broiler until preferred doneness is reached. At the same time, heat up marinade with onions, letting it simmer until onions are semi-soft.

To serve: Cut meat diagonally across the grain into very thin slices; serve with onions and marinade.

Serves 4.

NOTE: This marinade is also excellent using chicken or thick pork chops instead of the flank steak. Discard unused marinade.


----------



## Raine (Feb 22, 2005)

Stuffed London Broil

3 pieces white bread flour 
1 cup milk 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 small onion, diced 
1 tablespoon chopped garlic 
1 pound sweet italian sausage 
3/4 cup pine nuts 
1 package frozen spinach 
1 teaspoon dry basil, oregano and thyme 
1 tablespoon hot pepper sauce 
2 pounds London broil 
1 cup fresh herbs (rosemary, basil, marjoram) 
3 Idaho potatoes 

Soak bread in milk. Preheat pan on high, add olive oil and onion then cool for 3 minutes. Add garlic and cook for 1 minute. Then add sausage and pine nuts and cook for 5 minutes. Squeeze out juice from bread and spinach and add to mixture along with the dry herbs and season with hot pepper sauce and salt. Heat through while mixing well to incorporate the bread. Cool on sheet pan. 

Cut a pocket into the London broil and distribute fresh herbs inside. Stuff with the above mixture and close with toothpicks. Rub the outside of London broil with garlic and olive oil. Grill for 20 minutes then rest for 20 minutes. Boil potatoes in salted water for 20 minutes. Then slice them thick while warm and drizzle with olive oil. Sprinkle with herbs and season with salt and pepper. Grill 15 minutes until brown.


----------



## Raine (Feb 22, 2005)

Grilled Marinated London Broil


4 large cloves garlic, minced 
4 T. balsamic or red wine vinegar 
4 T. fresh lemon juice 
3 T. dijon mustard 
1 1/2 T. Worcestershire sauce 
1 T. soy sauce 
1 tsp. oregano 
1 tsp. basil 
1 tsp. thyme 
1 tsp. cayenne pepper 
2/3 cup olive oil 
1 - 3 to 4 lb. top round London broil, 2" to 2 1/2" thick

Preparation -
Whisk all ingredients, except meat, together in a bowl. Place meat in a large zipper-seal plastic bag. Add marinade; Close bag , pressing out air. Turn bag a few times to distribute marinade. Place bag in a shallow dish and refrigerate at least 6 hours or overnight, turning bag to other side several times. Remove meat from bag. Discard bag and marinade. Place meat on an oiled rack on grill. Grill over hot coals about 8 minutes per side, depending on thickness or meat and desired degree of doneness. Turn one time only.


----------



## PA Baker (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow--these all sound great so far!  Thanks GB and rainee!  Do you think I can use my grill pan rather than the broiler? (I'd consider using our grill but our outdoor grill is on the fritz until hubby can fix it)


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 22, 2005)

What is a 'London broil'?  There appears to be no such cut of meat or preparation method for beef called that name in the UK  8) 

Is it sirloin? And is it grilled, or put in the oven?


----------



## Raine (Feb 22, 2005)

It's top round.  And if you buy the full cut, the london broil would be the bottom half.


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 22, 2005)

Rainee
We don't have 'round' either!  Or not so far as I've ever seen in a butcher's window....

Is it from the rump or where?

Here's an Orkney website that lists our most popular cuts - and the English have a slightly different way of butchering meat - in Scotland, we closely follow the French cuts - for instance we have gigot (jeego) lamb chops, but they are not available in England!  

http://www.orkneyorganicmeat.co.uk/prices.htm


----------



## Raine (Feb 22, 2005)

Maybe this will help.  Look at section 5.

http://www.beef.org/documents/BME_chart.pdf


----------



## AllenOK (Feb 22, 2005)

Ok, here's what I have:

Tequila Marinated London Broil
Yield: 8 servings 

1 jalapeno pepper, seeded 
1 clove garlic 
1 c tequila 
1 cup teriyaki sauce 
¼ c sesame oil, optional 
¼ c Worcestershire sauce 
¼ t kosher salt 
¼ t freshly ground black pepper 
3 ½ # London broil 
Cilantro leaves, for garnish

	In a blender, combine all ingredients except London broil. Process until smooth. Place London broil in a non-reactive container and pour marinade over top, turning it to coat. Refrigerate for at least 4 to 6 hours before cooking. Preheat grill to high. Place London broil on white hot grill, and cook for 4 to 5 minutes on each side, flipping the steak 4 times (cooking time will vary with thickness of the steak). Let steak rest for at least 10 minutes before thinly slicing against the grain of the meat and on a bias for wide but thin slices. Garnish with fresh cilantro.

The following recipes all come from _The Dinosaur BBQ Cookbook_, which is a major input into the meals we serve at work.  I've made this at home and at work, and believe me, it's GOOD!  We cheat, and use brisket, however.

Grilled Creole Spiced London Broil with Horseradish BBQ Sauce
Yields:  6 servings

1 London Broil, Flank Steak, or Top Round Steak, 2 - 2 ½#
¼ c olive oil
1 T Worcestershire
2 T soy
2 T Creole Seasoning

	For the beef:  Needle the beef with a fork, stabbing it all over.  Make a wet rub from the oil, Worcestershire, soy, and Creole seasoning, and rub the mixture into the beef vigorously.  Marinate 4 hours, or all day (preferred).
	Rub the marinade from the beef, and cook to desired doneness.  To serve, slice thinly across the grain, saving any juices to stir into the sauce.  Spoon the sauce over the meat and serve.

Horseradish BBQ Sauce

¼ c olive oil
½ c chopped red bell pepper
½ c chopped red onion
Pinch of Kosher Salt
1 t + 1 pinch of black pepper, in all
4 T garlic, chopped
1 ¼ c Mutha Sauce
¼ c Worcestershire sauce
½ t ground cumin
2 - 3 T prepared horseradish
½ t molasses

	Heat the oil in a saucepan.  Fry the onions and peppers until soft, seasoning with a pinch of salt and pepper.  Throw in the garlic and cook another minute to soften it a bit.  Blend in the remaining black pepper, Mutha Sauce, Worcestershire, horseradish, cumin, horseradish, and molasses.  Simmer until flavors marry, about 20 minutes.  Serve hot.
	Note:  You can puree this sauce for a smoother consistency.

Mutha Sauce
Yields:  3 - 3 ½ c

2 T vegetable oil
½ c minced onion
¼ c minced green pepper
1 small (canned) jalapeno pepper, seeded and minced
Pinch each salt and black pepper
1 T minced garlic
One 15 oz can tomato sauce
1 c Heinz ketchup
½ c water
¼ c + 2 T Worcestershire sauce
¼ c cider vinegar
2 T lemon juice
2 T molasses
2 T cayenne pepper sauce, such as Louisiana Brand Hot Sauce
2 T spicy brown mustard
¼ c + 2 T c dark brown sugar, packed
1 ½ t chili powder
1 t coarsely ground black pepper
¼ t ground allspice
1 ½ t liquid smoke, optional

	Pour the oil into a large saucepan and set over medium-high heat.  Toss in the onions, green peppers, and jalapeños, and give them a stir.  Season to taste with salt and pepper, and cook until soft and golden. Add the garlic and cook for 1 minute more.  Dump in everything else except the liquid smoke.  Bring to a boil, then lower the heat to a simmer.  Simmer for 10 minutes.  Swirl in the liquid smoke and let the sauce cool.  Cover and refrigerate.


----------



## Ishbel (Feb 23, 2005)

Rainee said:
			
		

> Maybe this will help.  Look at section 5.
> 
> http://www.beef.org/documents/BME_chart.pdf



Thanks for that info, Rainee - I think it might be what we call 'rump' steak and silverside.


----------

